# Brandon Hunter



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

19 minz, 13 points, 5 boards...4 offensive, 1 steal, 1 block, but 6 turnovers, not bad, 'cept 4 the turnoverz........


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He looks like he may make the team but the turnovers are pretty bad!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> He looks like he may make the team but the turnovers are pretty bad!!








Yes, when I was Looking @ the box score I was Liek DAMN this guy made a good impression, then I saw a 6 thinking it was something good and saw TO...Itz aLL good, stiLL a nice stat Line for his first game, pLus we need offensive rebounding........


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

maybe if the celts designate him as a role player rebounder then those turnover might go down cause he wont be an option offensively. His rebounds will go up consequently!

:yes:


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

He's not Kris Klack, that's a good thing...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

In today's Globe, Ainge is quoted as saying that he has "every intention" of signing Brandon Hunter. I think that is a no brainer. Danny, you made a brilliant second round pick, so don't blow it.

If OB gives him the opportunity, Hunter will earn a regular spot in the rotation. You really have to see this kid play to appreciate him. 

I have no objection to resigning McCarty, but Waltah is not what they need to get to the next level. Hunter is.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He seems like just the type of player you guys need. He obviously won't be starting and changing the team's direction, but he seems like the type of guy you bring in if you need some banging down low to encourage your guys.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

No, you bring Brandon Hunter in if you want to score points and win games. As Chris Wallace commented the other night, every time you take a shot you are running a play for Hunter.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ainge is going to sign him, he said so in the Globe


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This kid is great! And with the 56.pick!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> This kid is great! And with the 56.pick!


I'm pretty excited about that pick myself, but lets not get too far ahead of ourselves. He's a great pick at 56. If you're being selected that late, its a great pick if the guy makes the team. Furthermore, this is summer league. I have a feeling he's going to be better than Songalia (who we dealt to get that pick), but I'm reluctant to flip out over this guy. How many dominat 6-7 rebounders are there today? Are there any other than Ben Wallace?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think he's going to be a good contributor. I don't think he's a savior for the franchise or anything. I'm hopeing either Banks or Perkins could be that someday though. I'm not sold on Banks yet but I've just got a gutt feeling about Perkins. I'm bummed that he got hurt and only played Game 1 in Summer League.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited about that pick myself, but lets not get too far ahead of ourselves. He's a great pick at 56. If you're being selected that late, its a great pick if the guy makes the team.


Agoo, you just have to see this guy. He weighs 260 pounds and there is not an ounce of fat. If he weren't a basketball player he could be a professional bodybuilder. We are talking STRONG. He can elevate too, and unlike Ben Wallace he is an excellent free throw shooter.

You want 6-7 rebounders? How about Wes Unseld, Paul Silas, Dave DeBuschere and Charles Barkley?

I have no idea how this kid slipped through the cracks, but I can tell you one thing: if the Knicks offered Sweetney even up for Hunter I wouldn't take it.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Dude, he's looked good so far, but we're talking about summer league. Let's not get too excited.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Dude, he's looked good so far, but we're talking about summer league. Let's not get too excited.


That's exactly what they said about Ben Wallace when he played for the Celtics' Summer league entry six years ago.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Brandon Hunter does not equal Ben Wallace. You're getting carried away. There have been 100 players that have failed to the rare success stories like Wallace.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Agoo, you just have to see this guy. He weighs 260 pounds and there is not an ounce of fat. If he weren't a basketball player he could be a professional bodybuilder. We are talking STRONG. He can elevate too, and unlike Ben Wallace he is an excellent free throw shooter.
> ...


Unseld, Silas, DeBuschere were players/rebounders in the 70's and Barkley was a freak, one of those guys who could scratch his knees without bending over. I hope Hunter can be Ben Wallace with a bit more offense, but with the 56th pick, if the guy does anything, it was a terrific pick. What I'm mainly saying is that we shouldn't be getting too crazy over summer league numbers. Frank Williams put up 35 points in a game and with that, I rest my case.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree we shouldnt get too excited! But if you compare his stats and game with other players in the summer league (some veterans who have been in the league for few years) you can see that he has the potential to be a player in the NBA! He just needs a chance to prove it!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ben Wallace is not a good comparison to Hunter, other than as an unheralded player who became a star. A better basketball comparison is Malik Rose.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Ben Wallace is not a good comparison to Hunter, other than as an unheralded player who became a star. A better basketball comparison is Malik Rose.


I'll gladly take that. Sounds respectable to me as well. I have a feeling some are projecting this guy to be Barkley or some other all-star. Malik Rose though would be terrific if Hunter can be that good.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great Job Danny!*

What an offseason! With ZERO resources, Danny Ainge and Co. get:

PG Marcus Banks
re-sign two key free agents Blount and McCarty
PF Brandon Hunter (a TOTAL steal)

and three years from now:

C Kendrick Perkins

also in that Globe article, speculation that Sundov will be shown the door and replaced w/either Kenny Anderson, Travis Best, John Wallace, etc.

we're not NJ or DET, but we're getting better....


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well...we are getting better but at a really slow pace! The difference to last year are only 3 rookies and I dont know how much they can contribute right away! To sign Zo is another level of improvement! But I am happy with what we have done so far cosidering the money issues!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Weird... in the last game against the Nets, Hunter played 39 minutes, but only had a single rebound. Lenny Cooke had 13 rebounds. At least Hunter was 5 of 6 from the floor. Although, Kedrick only had 3 rebounds. Maybe Cooke was just being the most aggressive.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I didn't see the game....*

But maybe they had 2 or 3 guys focusing on Hunter, and Cooke ran free to the rim. Aggressiveness doesn't always show on the boxscore. A great threat on the glass can create rebounds for teammates just as well.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe its a misprint. 

Hunter was just selected to the all-tournament first team, along with Kedrick, John Salmons, Devin Brown and Donny Marshall.


----------



## Will (Jun 24, 2003)

*Hunter*

Hunter led the NCAA in rebounding this past season while at Ohio U.

Gotta sign him! If we don't another team will! You don't want to miss out on a guy that could end up a very productive NBA player.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Hunter*



> Originally posted by <b>Will</b>!
> Hunter led the NCAA in rebounding this past season while at Ohio U.
> 
> Gotta sign him! If we don't another team will!


No they won't, because the Celtics hold his draft rights.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Was Hunter projected to go higher or did most people expect him to go at 56? In the summer league, he was the 5th leading scorer and 3rd leading rebounder. If his play translates to the real NBA, he would be an enormous steal at 56. Was he just not as effective in college? I don't follow college ball so don't know much about him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> Was Hunter projected to go higher or did most people expect him to go at 56? In the summer league, he was the 5th leading scorer and 3rd leading rebounder. If his play translates to the real NBA, he would be an enormous steal at 56. Was he just not as effective in college? I don't follow college ball so don't know much about him.


I believe he was the play of the year in his conference. But it was the MAC, which isn't a top conference. Also, the guy is quite short for a PF. That explains the fall. Sounds like David West to me, but people payed attention to West because the A10 is a decent division and has a few good teams.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Hunter took his opportunity seriously and made sure he reported to minicamp in top shape. I'm sure no one has to tell him where the weight room is. He plays hard. However, he is not flashy. He is a blue collar worker. In addition to being from the MAC, that probably hurt his stock as much as anything.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I think Hunter took his opportunity seriously and made sure he reported to minicamp in top shape. I'm sure no one has to tell him where the weight room is. He plays hard. However, he is not flashy. He is a blue collar worker. In addition to being from the MAC, that probably hurt his stock as much as anything.


The flashyness is it. He seems like one of those guys that plays the game and as you're casually watching it you don't really notice what he's doing, then the next day you read the box score and realize he put up 20 and 10.


----------

